# Farm Bureau no no



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Headline: Atlanta firm to pay fine for robocalls: Phone calls made on behalf of ND Farm Bureau pertaining to ag commissioner's race

http://www.thedickinsonpress.com/conten ... taining-ag

I had a phone poll the other day. They give me scenarios about each running ag commissioner (for example would you vote for someone who referred to his office staff as his harem) then asked if I was 1 likely to vote for him, 2 unlikely to vote for him, or 3 undecided. It was about a 20 question poll. Sort of like what the hot topics has been in the past.  Anyway, after most of the questions you start to catch on that they are slanting the questions for their puppet Judy Estenson.

Now the North Dakota Farm Bureau is making excuses.


> Grossman said he first learned about the robocalls when he got a phone call Wednesday morning from someone who had received one.


Wasn't it this bunch (members on here) of hypocrites that wanted to punish everyone involved with collecting signatures for the high fence initiative because some dumb and lazy football players from NDSU forged bogus signatures? I wonder if these bone heads can understand now when the shoe is on the other foot? I think they understood then, but were willing to damage the innocent for their agenda. Poor examples of humanity if you ask me.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Politics has gotten so bad now, that its all about who can f7ck who f8ck who the fastest. It is so sickening what is happening not only to this state, but to our country. Politicians keep pushing the bar a little more every day just to see what they can get away with. I hope I am around when we the people push back.


----------



## eliptiabeht (Nov 5, 2009)

If they are members on here as you claim I am curious as to why they aren't responding to your name calling. I thought over on fb one of them actually agreed that the robo calls were wrong.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

eliptiabeht said:


> If they are members on here as you claim I am curious as to why they aren't responding to your name calling. I thought over on fb one of them actually agreed that the robo calls were wrong.


The ones on here are not saying much. Yes on fb one fellow said the robo calls were wrong. My point is most of the guys who were against (can't even remember what they were collecting for) the initiative the NDSU football players were collecting signatures for wanted everyone to suffer. Even the sponsors of the initiative who did nothing. I don't see the guy on fb calling for the heads of all fb members. That's not name calling, it's labeling as it is and it's a double standard aka hypocrites. When the name is correctly descriptive it isn't simple name calling as you want to make it out to be. Lets be honest shall we?

I didn't blame the sponsors of the initiative that had Farm Bureau members up in arms, and I'm not blaming Farm Bureau unless we find they were directly responsible. I don't jump to conclusions. However, I call them hypocrites because I want to throw this back in their face so they look at themselves. Perhaps they will learn to be less critical now that they find themselves wearing the same shoes. When you set standards your unwilling to live by what should we call those people?

It's ironic that I perhaps agree with 90% of what Farm Bureau stands for, but they sure can't take criticism.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How can you argue against something that you don't agree with? Well liberals do it, but that's another story.


----------



## eliptiabeht (Nov 5, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> eliptiabeht said:
> 
> 
> > If they are members on here as you claim I am curious as to why they aren't responding to your name calling. I thought over on fb one of them actually agreed that the robo calls were wrong.
> ...


I wonder if the ones that you say are on here actually are, or if they have been banned for doing the exact same thing you do??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I wonder if the ones that you say are on here actually are, or if they have been banned for doing the exact same thing you do??


I know one fellow that another moderator had to delete nearly all of his post because it should have been X rated. I think he planned to leave, but wanted people to think he had been banned. He has not been banned. The X rated comments were directed towards me and I still didn't ban him. I should have, but I wanted people to know that I was being very lenient.

The only ones that have been banned are those who broke the rules that everyone should read. It's clear your looking for conflict. Often those who are banned come back under another name. So since you are more interested in personal things than what I talked about what is it you want? Do you have any constructive criticism to add to the discussion or just personal attacks?

The reason I pointed out the hypocrisy of some Farm Bureau supporters was so they may give it at least a little thought next time it happens to someone else. I do have some constructive ideas to my posts. If they are not total hypocrites my comments will give them pause for considering how these things happen. I hope that next time it happens to someone other than them that they will give the benefit of the doubt as I do for them now.


----------

